# Butts and ribs



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

In-laws inbound friday, puttin some smoked piggy in the condo before they get down. Got fresh applewood from my folks place in TN. Gonna be good.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

they should be very grateful...

let me know when you do jerky again...that was deer jerky was damn good...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Will do, gotta kill one first.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder! Have to pull some butts out of the freezer for Saturday!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Now these little piggies rest in the fridge...


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

R.I.P. little piggies!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Lil'piggies, get in mah belly!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you be cooking up a feast fer em brother!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

If you leave them in the fridge uncovered overnight they will develop the pellicle, your meats will absorb/hold more smoke flavor. Google it, see what ya think, spelling is at least close, so, google should get you there.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Got em on a little later than I planned, almost 4 hours in.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Mac1109 said:


> If you leave them in the fridge uncovered overnight they will develop the pellicle, your meats will absorb/hold more smoke flavor. Google it, see what ya think, spelling is at least close, so, google should get you there.


I worry about the Pelicile when I brine and smoke fish, not so much when smoking meat with faces. All your smoke absorption happens under 140 deg meat temp. Gonna look it up though...always willing to try something different.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ribs done.


----------

